# Best Job Hunting Site



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

I just found this site a few days ago. Best site I have found for lob hunting.

www.indeed.com

Good Luck Job Hunting


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, Indeed is good. They cut out the spam. Tryhttp://www.military.com/spouse also even if you are notmilitary. You can find out who is hiring and just go directly to their website.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

You can throw a resume on Monster.com and they post your resume on about four different sites, including Military.com. I did it and was happy with the results.


----------

